# Snake Hunt 2014 at Little Sahara



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Anyone going to Snake Hunt up at little Sahara in a couple weeks? Bunch of friends going and I'm considering joining them. Sure looks like a fun place!

Also if anybody has been are there any tips about the area or what to bring?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

What is it?


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Google Snake Hunt Little Sahara. It looks like a cool event. I have never gone but been out to Little Sahara Dunes many times. I called and everything that would fit my motorhome and trailer are booked up. I am not going that far with out some comfort.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks fun! State parks have too many rules for me. Yall have fun and be safe, and post pics


----------



## cbantum200 (Jul 3, 2007)

Be careful at the top of the dunes they change from day to day with the wind, watch for sand rails and sxs. Dont drive straight across the drag strip go around it. Do not ride double you will get caught. Be carefull on the trails with people coming around blind corners. At night if you get lost go to the highest dune and look for the beacon, or find the fence and ride it all the way around. Ive been going there for about 12 years its a ton of fun lots of great people in the town of Waynoka, it thrives off of the park you can ride your atv on designated trails into town, its awesome up there have fun. P.S. I also have my dune bike for sale if you need one or know of anyone. Any questions let me know i can try and help.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Will be taking our Jagged-x up there. Going with a group that has been many times but this will be mine and my dad's first time. Looks like fun and hopefully won't be too hot. We are staying in a hotel that is supposed to be accessible by the UTV's so we don't have to load and unload. I'm not much of a drinker anymore especially during the day so I'm not too worried about LEO's. That and my dad and I both have a badge from our work with the local dive team so that usually gets us out of any trouble. 

Never ridden sand before...should I take goggles or is there anything else you would recommend having?


----------



## cbantum200 (Jul 3, 2007)

Goggles are a must, lot of people like to use bandanas to cover they're mouth also. Gloves are helpful to.... You're going to need a flag so if you don't have a mount on you're rig gotta figure something out, jagged x is like a sxs correct? You could use house clamps to put it in the roll bar... They sale flags at pretty much all the little shops up there. BansheeHQ Ride 2011: 



 I have couple videos of member cam footage on my YouTube account


----------

